# Which Dave Smith synth?



## gsilbers (Oct 17, 2017)

I am having a hard time differenciating between all of those poly synths. 

this chart is not helping 

https://www.davesmithinstruments.co.../06/DSI-Synth-Comparison-Chart-4.2.pdf?x72411


they all seem like very good poly synths. which one would the best for film and pads?


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 18, 2017)

Did you like Harry Gregson-Williams The Martian score? He Used the Prophet 12 quite a bit. I think also from your brief that would be the best one for the job.

The Prophet 12 more waveshape possibilities, the Prophet 6, Prophet 08, OB-6 use basic analog waveforms.













gsilbers said:


> I am having a hard time differenciating between all of those poly synths.
> 
> this chart is not helping
> 
> ...


----------



## mac (Oct 18, 2017)

I was having a similar dilemma, but still undecided. I'm tempted by the prophet rev 2, especially with the polyphony. It's a privileged position to be in, but yeah, I feel your pain!


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 18, 2017)

I think there are very good software alternatives for things like the OB-6 (OP-XPro, Diva, OBXD), Prophet 6 (Pro-5 coming soon), etc. But I feel the need for knobs and hardware also. I'm saving for a Modal.



mac said:


> I was having a similar dilemma, but still undecided. I'm tempted by the prophet rev 2, especially with the polyphony. It's a privileged position to be in, but yeah, I feel your pain!


----------



## mac (Oct 18, 2017)

@synthpunk Absolutely agree. Software has pretty much surpassed hardware now, but nothing inspires like a good hardware interface.


----------



## EvanArnett (Oct 18, 2017)

Depends on what you are looking for. If you want pure, classic analog synthesis, the OB-6 has a tone that is closest to the big analog polys of the 80s. Its multimode filter is more versatile than the Prophet 6 or Rev 2. 

On the Prophet 08/Rev2/Mopho X4, the DCOs do not drift like classic VCO polys (even with the slop parameter), so when you stack oscs in a unison mode, the result is not as rich. (Proof: )

Similarly, the digital oscs on the 12/Pro 2 give you the broadest and most modern tonal palate, but the stability of those oscs can make it sound cold(ish) compared to the Prophet/OB 6.

If you are seriously considering these, I would strongly suggest investing in a trip to a music store that stocks them so you can play for yourself.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 18, 2017)

Good advice, I would think around L.A.... Westlake Pro, Big City, Perfect Circuit, etc. would have most of them in stock to try. Pick the one that moves you the most.

You could also wait until the new year for John Bowen Solaris production to start up again. But it is about double the price of a P-12.

Im saving up for a Modal Electronics currently myself.



EvanArnett said:


> Depends on what you are looking for. If you want pure, classic analog synthesis, the OB-6 has a tone that is closest to the big analog polys of the 80s. Its multimode filter is more versatile than the Prophet 6 or Rev 2.
> 
> On the Prophet 08/Rev2/Mopho X4, the DCOs do not drift like classic VCO polys (even with the slop parameter), so when you stack oscs in a unison mode, the result is not as rich. (Proof: )
> 
> ...


----------



## guydoingmusic (Oct 18, 2017)

Have not regretted buying the Prophet 12 at all. So versatile.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 18, 2017)

Here are a few Prophet 6 patches from Lutrum as well.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 18, 2017)

The new REV 2 looks and sounds killer:
https://www.davesmithinstruments.com/product/prophetrev2/


----------



## Greg (Oct 18, 2017)

I was considering a prophet 12 till I played one and was not moved by the sound at all. It was super stale compared to the Prophet 6. Do whatever you can to go try them out first. Youtube demos are not a good way to compare synths.

It really boils down to how you want to use the sound. If you want something deep, organic, and upfront like Blade Runner or Trent Reznor scores, then I'd get a P6. If you're just going to use the synths as pads and underscore sounds with orchestral stuff then a P12 will be fine. For me though, nothing compares to the instant inspiration and bliss of tweaking a real analog synth. I've never had an emotional reaction to any digital synth like I've had with the Prophet 6


----------



## givemenoughrope (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm in this mode where I don't want to hear a synth sound like a synth from a mile away...just a sound. Bc of that, I chose the P12 over the P6. Depends what you're going for. If it's just choice between these I'd go up to Perfect Circuit in Burbank and try them with headphones for an hour or so.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 18, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Did you like Harry Gregson-Williams The Martian score? He Used the Prophet 12 quite a bit. I think also from your brief that would be the best one for the job.
> 
> The Prophet 12 more waveshape possibilities, the Prophet 6, Prophet 08, OB-6 use basic analog waveforms.




interesting. i didnt know harry used that. 

i dunno, i have the virus ti so i feel like it would be another poly digital. even though they sound diferent.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Oct 18, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Did you like Harry Gregson-Williams The Martian score? He Used the Prophet 12 quite a bit. I think also from your brief that would be the best one for the job.
> 
> The Prophet 12 more waveshape possibilities, the Prophet 6, Prophet 08, OB-6 use basic analog waveforms.




Hmm. I'm going to give this score a real listen now that you said that.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 18, 2017)

Yes, he shows it off here quickly, you might recognize the sound from Martian.





gsilbers said:


> interesting. i didnt know harry used that.
> 
> i dunno, i have the virus ti so i feel like it would be another poly digital. even though they sound diferent.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 18, 2017)

mac said:


> I was having a similar dilemma, but still undecided. I'm tempted by the prophet rev 2, especially with the polyphony. It's a privileged position to be in, but yeah, I feel your pain!



hmm, that new prophet rev2 has anolog dco and waveshape oscillator, plus it has sequencer. 
very cool indeed. 
the rev2 desktop has a 8 voice version whiach later can have an expandable 8 voice kit which might help me $$. 

so far i can see that the P12 has more distination modulation options than the rev2 but no sequencer and digital osc. 
and 4 envelopes instead of 3. it also has some extra fx. 







now in concern with the dco vs vco :/
its like a candystore!


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 18, 2017)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> The new REV 2 looks and sounds killer:
> https://www.davesmithinstruments.com/product/prophetrev2/




ive been looking at the video and yes. it does like great. i feel dsi is like apple where every year they have the greatest new thing and older models seem like to lag behind? but the other models have a few variations which leads to some choices.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 18, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Yes, he shows it off here quickly, you might recognize the sound from Martian.




he is my favorite film composer ever. love his stuff. although he always looks burned out on every interview


----------



## givemenoughrope (Oct 18, 2017)

I love the bit about HZ co-signing on the loan for the samplers.


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Oct 18, 2017)

I have an OB-6 desktop unit. It sounds great doing "that Oberheim thing". It is also really the only thing it does. The filter is very distinctive. Since that's what I bought it for, I am a happy man. The x-mod will produce some very "different" textures. One of the best things about the OB-6 is that is pretty much always sounds good. It is very hard to get a "bad" sound out of it. The engineering on the synth seems to put you right in the sweet spot. I bought it for the continuously variable multi-mode filter, and it delivers what one would expect.

If you really want an exceptional sound-scape machine, buy a John Bowen Solaris. Not cheap. Very deep. But essentially a polyphonic modular synth - if you can dream it up, you can do it. And it sounds magnificent. You use it as a virtual analog, but that is vastly under utilizing its resources. You can even manipulate samples in it, though it is not "MPC easy".


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 18, 2017)

Nathanael Iversen said:


> I have an OB-6 desktop unit. It sounds great doing "that Oberheim thing". It is also really the only thing it does. The filter is very distinctive. Since that's what I bought it for, I am a happy man. The x-mod will produce some very "different" textures. One of the best things about the OB-6 is that is pretty much always sounds good. It is very hard to get a "bad" sound out of it. The engineering on the synth seems to put you right in the sweet spot. I bought it for the continuously variable multi-mode filter, and it delivers what one would expect.
> 
> If you really want an exceptional sound-scape machine, buy a John Bowen Solaris. Not cheap. Very deep. But essentially a polyphonic modular synth - if you can dream it up, you can do it. And it sounds magnificent. You use it as a virtual analog, but that is vastly under utilizing its resources. You can even manipulate samples in it, though it is not "MPC easy".


interesting stuff about the ob6. 

yes solaris is def a step way up.


----------



## ABalvin (Oct 18, 2017)

I bought the OB6 a few months ago. Was the best decision i've made. The filter is amazing, classic Oberheim sound. If thats what you are looking for, go for it. Sequencer and built in effects are a plus too. 
Like someone said before, its probably best if you go to a store and try them. But i can only say that if you get the OB6, you wont regret your investment.


----------



## dgburns (Oct 19, 2017)

Went back and forth across the line at the local shop. 

-Pro 2 has interesting motion but mono osc with stereo fx.
-Prophet 12, first thing I noticed was the wider sound, compared to Pro2, but similar sound character. The presets are a bit animated, which didn't appeal to me after a while, and the random panning of the osc's, on headphones, seemed a bit much. Maybe that can be controlled? Overall though, nice sound, if a bit digital.
-Prophet 6, at first, underwhelmed with the 'basic' sound compared to the Prophet 12 which was more lively. But the thing is, I found the dna of the sound was the appeal. Something in the sound is deeper, the kind of thing that makes you try to reach the outer limits of the design. It won't replace your omnisphere, but it'll make you reach here before you look for the bread and butter poly sounds in the vsti world.
-OB6, well this one the osc's seem to be wilder, less in control then the Prophet6, so the wild american cousin to the more restrained englishman's prophet6. I get the feeling there's more drift in the osc's pitch. Also a brighter synth, but basically covers much of the same area as the Prophet6. I actually think you get more sound possibilities out of the prophet because of the filter, but this one is a bit more flashy and modern, where the prophet is more 'wooden'.

For me, I'd go with the prophet6, for bread and butter pads and bass (anything supportive) but the Prophet12 if I was in the mood for more modern possibilities with more programmed motion in the sound.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 19, 2017)

My favorites are the *OB-6* and *Prophet REV2*. 

If I had to choose one of the above, it would most likely be the Prophet REV2 (16 Voice). 

I have both, plus the Prophet 6, they are all super cool synths


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 20, 2017)

Want an original Prophet Rev. 1 serial # 009. Pick up only @ San Jose.
Just got refurbed @ Wine Country Sequential.
PM me for details.


----------



## gjelul (Oct 20, 2017)

Prophet 12 or Rev 2 (16 voices).
You can cover a lot of ground with any of these two.


----------



## maclaine (Oct 24, 2017)

I'll just chime in with my own experiences playing a few models and owning one. It echoes a lot of what others have said, but you can never get too many data points!

Prophet 12 is like a massive Swiss army knife. Capable of very bright and modern sounds with lots of modulation options. Can feel a little thin/cold sometimes, but not lifeless. Key bed is fine, but not great.

Prophet 08 (original) is more on the classic side of an analog poly synth. Good for retro and standard subtractive synth sounds. Key bed is leaps and bounds better than the Prophet 12 in my opinion. 

Prophet 6 is closest to the Prophet 8 but with less voices. For me, 6 voices is fine, but you may feel differently. It could be all in my head or not, but with the VCOs over the DCOs of the 08 and 12, there's just something else extra there. Feels big, beefy, warm, lush, all that stuff. Similar key bed to the Prophet 08.

OB-6 is like the hyperactive younger brother of the Prophet 6. It's clear they're both cut from the same cloth, but the big difference is the filter, of course. It's a retro monster and will give you all those 80s sounds you crave without breaking a sweat. It's a little trickier to tame it into warm/lush territory, but not impossible. I think the sweet spot is a little smaller, but it's there. Similar key bed to the Prophet 08.

All of them have roughly the same built in FX, which all sound great to my ear. It's super easy to dial in a lush reverb and a tempo synched delay and have it all "just work". Great for performers (which I am not) or someone who just wants to minimize hassle and fiddling when trying to get a sound (which I am).

I ended up getting a Prophet 6 desktop module. I'm not a performer, so I didn't need the key bed, and I don't really have much room in my studio for another big keyboard. I'm certain I haven't gotten more than a fraction of its potential out of it, and I'm still very happy with it. It's going to be my analog poly synth for many, many years, I'm sure of it.


----------

